

Get that job at Google  - achompas
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2008/03/get-that-job-at-google.html?m=1

======
rachelbythebay
Only if you can travel in time back to before this article was written.

------
diathesis
Ancient?

~~~
achompas
Yep, but its a good article.

And apparently there isn't a discussion on here anymore...maybe we should have
a new one?

